# Do flowers wilt in ACNH?



## Kamzitty (Apr 1, 2020)

Has anyone experienced wilted flowers in the game? I’ve heard multiple people say flowers don’t wilt in ACNH, but a couple others have said otherwise. 
I noticed some of my flowers the other day weren’t bloomed anymore, they didnt look “wilted” per say, but they were back to just buds instead of full bloomed. I’m not sure what happened to them but they were fine the next day, I did water them just in case. 
I had a person I work with over at my town that day so maybe she picked them or ran over them? She doesn’t seem like the type of person to do that though and didn’t say anything to me about it so I’m just confused. If anyone can clear up my confusion it’s be much appreciated haha!


----------



## Kristen (Apr 1, 2020)

I've never experienced it and I barely water my flowers.


----------



## sunchild (Apr 1, 2020)

i haven't seen any wilted flowers yet on my island and i haven't watered the random flowers on my cliffs since launch day.. and it's only rained about once


----------



## CowKing (Apr 1, 2020)

Flowers don't require water to grow anymore, so I assume they don't need to be watered to survive. You really only water them if you want hybrids


----------



## rubyy (Apr 1, 2020)

i haven't seen any of mine wilted so i hope not! i'm only watering my hybrids :3


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks for the responses guys! From the looks of it I'm guessing my coworker ran over them or plucked them since she's the only person who visited that day... I guess I should be more careful about who comes over now. D:


----------

